# Vero Beach vs. Hilton Head Island



## Steve (Nov 17, 2010)

Hi all,

Which resort would you choose between Disney's Vero Beach Resort and Disney's Hilton Head Island Resort?  This will be an all adults vacation.  I have been to both Vero and HHI before, but I have never stayed at either of the Disney resorts in those locations.  The goal is mostly relaxation...with some swimming, biking, horseback riding, possibly kayaking, and lots of good eating.

Just as a note:  We love Grande Ocean at HHI, but this trip we would like to try the Disney resort in either HHI or Vero.

Any suggestions will be much appreciated.

Thanks,

Steve


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Nov 17, 2010)

Steve said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Which resort would you choose between Disney's Vero Beach Resort and Disney's Hilton Head Island Resort?  This will be an all adults vacation.  I have been to both Vero and HHI before, but I have never stayed at either of the Disney resorts in those locations.  The goal is mostly relaxation...with some swimming, biking, horseback riding, possibly kayaking, and lots of good eating.
> 
> ...



Steve, 

My vote would be for HHI.  As you know, way more amenity choices on HHI than Vero.   Recent hurricanes have seriously eroded Vero beaches too.

Richard


----------



## Serina (Nov 17, 2010)

We haven't been to Disney Vero Beach but have been to Disney HH...I would recommend Disney HH, we loved it!


----------



## Carl D (Nov 18, 2010)

If you like Vero Beach in general, than there is no better place than the Disney resort. Keep in mind that most rooms do not have an ocean view. That said, the resort is fantastic. They have two restaurants, pool snack bar, plus a great bar called The Green Cabin Room.

The Hilton Head Resort is not on the beach, but they do have a nice beach house with some amenities. The resort itself does not have a restaurant or bar.

If you are choosing between RESORTS, not AREA, in my opinion Vero Beach is the clear winner.


----------



## bnoble (Nov 18, 2010)

I agree with Carl---in terms of the resorts *themselves*, Vero seems to have a lot more going for it: proximity to the beach and on-resort amenities.  But, it sounds like you are looking more for a "do stuff" vacation than a "sit on the beach" vacation, in which case HHI might be the better choice.


----------



## littlestar (Nov 18, 2010)

Vero is a farther drive to restaurants and shopping.  So I choose Vero when I want a read-a-book vacation at the beach.  

To me, Hilton Head just has more stuff that I like to do in the area.  I like Disney's resort on Hilton Head very much - even though it's not on the beach, it's got a great beach house.  We're going back to Hilton Head in late March - I can't wait.  We're flying into Charleston, SC (since Southwest starts flying there in March 2011!) and taking in the sights in Charleston, too.  Of course, I want to go back to Savannah, Georgia for another meal at Mrs. Wilkes Boarding house.   You can't tell I like Hilton Head, can you?


----------



## littlestar (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi Steve,

Here's some pictures of Disney's Hilton Head and Vero:

http://www.tagrel.com/Tours/DVC/Vero/VeroSlideShow.shtml
http://allears.net/acc/g_vero.htm

http://www.tagrel.com/Tours/DVC/HHI/HHISlideShow.shtml
http://allears.net/acc/g_hh.htm


----------



## Steve (Nov 18, 2010)

Thank you for all of the input.  Special thanks to littlestar for the links to the great pictures.  This is a tough choice.  Both resorts are a little more rustic than we usually go for at the beach.  This is especially true of the HHI resort.  It would be fantastic in Maine, but it almost seems a little out of place for Hilton Head.  We'll have to give this some more thought.

Thanks again,

Steve


----------



## spiceycat (Nov 18, 2010)

DVC HH can not come close to Marriott Grand Ocean

so would go with VB just for a change.

DVC best use is at WDW.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Nov 19, 2010)

Steve said:


> Thank you for all of the input.  Special thanks to littlestar for the links to the great pictures.  This is a tough choice.  Both resorts are a little more rustic than we usually go for at the beach.  This is especially true of the HHI resort.  It would be fantastic in Maine, but it almost seems a little out of place for Hilton Head.  We'll have to give this some more thought.
> 
> Thanks again,
> 
> Steve



Littlestar beat me to the picks. HHI is themed as a hunting/fishing lodge, so the dark colors. 

We go to Vero Beach frequently as we are owners, it's a bit secluded. I think about an 8 mile drive into Vero Beach itself. 

We seriously looked at Marriott's Ocean Pointe before we bought VB, we were looking for a non high rise resort that felt like FL when we were kids. Didn't want miles of high rises looking both ways down the beach.


----------



## AnnaS (Nov 23, 2010)

We have stayed at each resort once (three nights in each).  We liked both very much.  If I had to choose - I would prefer a "beach" vacation/destination so I would choose Vero.  Definitely not as rustic as Disney's HH.  

Depending on time of year - I might go for HH.


----------



## pefs65 (Nov 30, 2010)

littlestar said:


> Hi Steve,
> 
> Here's some pictures of Disney's Hilton Head and Vero:
> 
> ...



Great pics. 
We stayed at HHI and loved it. It was so relaxing and alot laid back then WDW.


----------



## jdunn1 (Nov 30, 2010)

Wanted to add my thoughts.  All the Disney Resorts are designed with family in mind.  The resorts work great for "adults only" but keep in mind that is not the target market.

With that said, HH and Vero are two of my favorite DVC resorts.  For the activities you described, HH has all of them within walking/biking distance.  Vero has those activities, too but not on-site.

I guess HH is rustic but it's Disney rustic (i.e. theemed, not actually rustic).  The rooms are dark, though and there is never enough light in the room.  The rooms at HH have great big balconys that either overlook the marsh or the resort grounds.  The HH rooms, with the exception of the lodge units do not have elevators so if stairs are an issue, you will need to request a lodge room.  HH is fantastic in terms of being able to walk and bike to so many different places.  The DVC HH is the only place I have ever stayed where I could bike ride to the mall.  Within easy walking/biking distance from the DVC HH is a mall, lots of places to eat and lots of golf.  There is also a dolphin tour offered adjacent to the resort.  HH is definately the place to go if you want to do a lot of exploring on foot or bike.  Also, if you go off island, there is a lot of outlet shoping.  DVC may be mostly for kids but HH island is definately "adult".

Vero is probably my favorite DVC resort, just because it is right on the beach and the grounds are so well kept.  The resort is not by anything you can walk or bike ride to except houses.  There is a pizza place (sooooo expensive) right next door but that is eat.  The resort is next to a very small public beach and a large piece of undeveloped land.  Other than that, the beach is mostly very nice big houses and small condos.  

I love the DVC beach locations and would recommend them to anyone.  I do not mind kids being everywhere, which is what you will get at any DVC resort unless you to off-season to HH.  I do not think you will find better theemed resorts anywhere, but the DVC beach locations are not "four seasons", they are family theemed disney resorts.

I've been to Vero three times and never had an ocean view, except for an inn-room.  The rooms at Vero have been recently refurbished, but I do not think the appliances and counters and cabinets were replaced.  The resort ammenities at Vero are way better than HH because at HH, there are at least a dozen places to eat within walking distance to the resort.

One more thing to note, Vero is very popular on the weekends with locals.  They rent the inn rooms and overtake the resort durring off-season weekends.  All that means is the resort gets crowded, but I wanted to make a note of it.

I would be very happy going to either DVC beach resort but keep in mind, DVC will mean a lot of kids and families and I can all but guarantee stomping at some point coming from the room above you.

Enjoy, if you do go.

-Jim


----------

